

Setting up OpenVPN on Amazon’s EC2 - franze
http://holgr.com/blog/2009/06/setting-up-openvpn-on-amazons-ec2/

======
pieter
If you just want a quick and dirty VPN to tunnel your TCP traffic through,
it's probably easier to launch a random EC2 image and run shuttle [1] on your
client.

<https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle>

